# Guy at work retiring his car....



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Due to the price of fuel 

He is swapping shifts and is now car sharing with someone on the same shift.

A few people at work have done this and I find it digusting that they have to. 

We pay through the nose in duty AND vat making us one of the most expensive countries for unleaded and diesel.

Meanwhile in America, the price of fuel is half what we pay :tumbleweed:

It sickens me, while my circumstances are different to his, I still live with my dad for example so other than my car finance every month and a bit of rent, I can afford to run the car and still spend and save a fair bit, the price of fuel affects me too. 

£70 fill up just four days ago and there's 1/4 of a tank left. 

Silly rant over...


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I guess it depends on the way he lives...

Not saying we are not getting shafted for fuel, 'cause we are... but unless the people all do something about it, it will never change...

Funny how a coffee company gets more abuse and stick for something perfectly legal, but the same people can't stand up for themselves for something that is deemed "needed" for most to work and live...



This country has it's priorites all f***ked up... and it's only going to get worse..

:thumb:


----------



## Aargee (Oct 5, 2012)

T.D.K said:


> Due to the price of fuel...there's 1/4 of a tank left.


Wait wait wait...want to know the real India?

- Price of Petrol (or Gasoline) - Rs 72 (£ 0.83) per liter or £3.88 per UK Gallon
- We pay VAT of 14.5% for anything & everything
- The salaried class pay a tax of 30% & the other classes defer the taxes
- All the politicians in power enjoy a king's life
- Inflation is concealed at 10% & the GDP is at 7%
Yet...
- We have most roads that appear only 2 years for every 5 years...just 2 years before election
- Highways that are like Autobahn with complete freedom...wait wait...where the speed limits are mentioned yet, no one follows; and on the freedom...you can spot jaywalkers, cattle, cyclists, people riding & driving in both US & UK style
- Accidents are justified with the size of the vehicles, means, bigger the vehicle, fault is on theirs
- Accident victims are looted first before calling the ambulance
- Talking about ambulance...this is a country where pizza arrives faster than Police, help & ambulance
- Speed limit is 100 Kmph on highways but legally all motorcycles are permitted only up to 50 Kmph
- All the Govt subsidies & law are all on papers
- Where street racing is decided just by the meet of an eye at traffic signal

These things don't affect the poor as they can't afford any of these, the rich is least bothered as they feed the politicians to stay in business & the middle class feeds the Govt & the Govt...feeds to corruption

Compared to all these...life in a developed country like UK...is far better...atleast people get a decent living for what they're paying as taxes

*Edit - **Gasoline/Petrol in our country is taxed at 55%!!! While Diesel is subsidized for farmers & fueling BMW's & Mercedes Benz!!! Can anyone beat this?*


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Fuel is an easy one to tax through the roof - we can't get away from it and most people are too lazy to find an alternative like walking, using the train or bus, etc.

I'm off to Cork next week, fuel is about 80% of the price at the moment, but road tax is horrific, about €660 for a 2 litre car, or just under €1,700 per year for a 4.2 V8 S8


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> This country has it's priorites all f***ked up... and it's only going to get worse..
> 
> :thumb:


I stopped for fuel at the weekend, chap at next pump put £83 worth in his Audi. It's beyond a joke as are many things at the moment.

I'm losing the will to live a bit at the moment, I can't even be arsed to have a rant..


----------



## Mateusz (Oct 5, 2012)

UK is not only country where living is expensive. For example in Poland one liter of diesel or petrol cost between 5.70-5.80 zl and average earnings are about 1200-1800 zl (some people earn even less than 1000zl…) so to fill up 55 litres tank is about 300 zl… its funny when deputy says that an average earnings are above 3100zl (yeah maybe when they will pay,) the truth is that a lot people living for less than 2000zl. You don't have too bad as full fill cost You £70 as You probably earn more than £1000. We pay ~300 for full fill and earn 1200-1800… 

Taxes everywhere in everything, new roads? Yep on euro but… some of them now are hmmm little sunken! Ppl from government hire his folks and all over poland you can see mediocrity but their pockets are fillup with money. 

Sent from iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

On the upside its a fantastic time to buy a big engine car to waft about in. Cheap as chips!


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

The other thing thats really bloody annoying me at the moment is the fact that on petrol pumps seem to add 1p to rounded numbers. You cant seem to hit £20.00 now its always stops at £20.01.

Sneaky theiving ba*****s.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

TubbyTwo said:


> On the upside its a fantastic time to buy a big engine car to waft about in. Cheap as chips!


There's another thing!! In north Wales a few weeks back, chippies selling fish and chips £9.50... good grief..


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

Yes Fuel is expensive in the UK, here in Holland its about the same, except here we pay tax on car weight and fuel sort..Diesel road tax is double normal. Road tax of 400 pounds a quarter for a diesel engine is not unusual. On the other side you hear daily over economies by all governments, they no longer have the money to fill their dreams and look for someone else to milk to help them ensure their way into the history books. having said that you still pay less for a liter of fuel than a liter of designer drinking water that few complain is too expensive..there is something mixed up in the modern society.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

DampDog said:


> I stopped for fuel at the weekend, chap at next pump put £83 worth in his Audi. It's beyond a joke as are many things at the moment.
> 
> I'm losing the will to live a bit at the moment, I can't even be arsed to have a rant..


:lol:

Is that all... the S8 needs £125 of the finest super dooper to keep her tank full!

:wall::wall::wall:

I choose to spend that on that car, though and...as I said earlier... and not having a go at the guy in question... but I don't drink much, smoke, take drugs, have a massive sky package or eat takeaways every night... (not suggesting he does either), nor do I buy "designer" clothes, or spend £10 a day on lunch and coffee...

I think a lot of people want "everything" and sometimes you really just have to pick and choose what is more important to you....

It would be great is everyone had enough money to do everything, but it's just not going to happen...


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

DampDog said:


> There's another thing!! In north Wales a few weeks back, chippies selling fish and chips £9.50... good grief..


Really??? for that price i'd want the fish to be size of a whale!


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

I thought £1.40/litre was bad enough but Italy is having to put up with €2.03/litre which is £1.65!


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

the way i see it lowering the fuel taxes some would be a massive boost to lots of buisnesses

cheaper delivery would mean food prices and your internet parcels could be a little cheaper , and that £xx you save at the pump most people would turn around and spend it in a shop or resturant and keep someone in thier job


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

steveo3002 said:


> the way i see it lowering the fuel taxes some would be a massive boost to lots of buisnesses
> 
> cheaper delivery would mean food prices and your internet parcels could be a little cheaper , and that £xx you save at the pump most people would turn around and spend it in a shop or resturant and keep someone in thier job


A good idea but they tax they take off fuel would just get added to something else. Everything is a **** take at the moment, even down to food. You seem to get less and less, but the price keeps going up!


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

steveo3002 said:


> the way i see it lowering the fuel taxes some would be a massive boost to lots of buisnesses
> 
> cheaper delivery would mean food prices and your internet parcels could be a little cheaper , and that £xx you save at the pump most people would turn around and spend it in a shop or resturant and keep someone in thier job


That's exactly what we need but unfortunately our Eton educated government don't think like that.



TubbyTwo said:


> A good idea but they tax they take off fuel would just get added to something else. *Everything is a **** take at the moment, even down to food. You seem to get less and less, but the price keeps going up!*


There is actually truth in this, every week Watchdog have an item on how when you buy something like a packet of crisps or a box of washing powder you're now getting less product for the same price.


----------



## Black Knight (Mar 19, 2009)

Aargee said:


> Wait wait wait...want to know the real India?
> 
> - Price of Petrol (or Gasoline) - Rs 72 (£ 0.83) per liter or £3.88 per UK Gallon
> [/B][/COLOR]


I was very surprised how expensive fuel was in India in comparison to the average wage.


----------



## Aargee (Oct 5, 2012)

Black Knight said:


> I was very surprised how expensive fuel was in India in comparison to the average wage.


Awesome!!! Was expecting this question 

Average income of any household...AS published by our Govt is Rs 7500 per month (£90, but do not take this conversion value literally)

Cheapest 100cc motorcycle costs Rs 32000, excluding tax & insurance
Cheapest car (Tata Nano) costs Rs 99000, excluding tax & insurance; standard one (considered premium hatchback here) like Suzuki Swift costs Rs 400000
A veg burger in McDonalds costs Rs 45 & above (fries about Rs 50 or so)
A liter of Coke costs Rs 38
House rent in suburb (atleast 20 Km to the city) of any metro costs Rs 5000 for a single bedroom flat or a little more for independent house
25 liters of packaged drinking water can costs Rs 30 per 25 litres (Rs 50 for mineral water)








Average price of a laptop costs Rs 30000 (ones like Sony costs Rs 35000)
A Kg of Potato costs Rs 40 (for the quality that is half to the half of what's available in US)
A liter of milk costs Rs 32 (the one with least fat)
A 32" LCD TV costs Rs 25000

So...with the kind of income each one makes...it takes years to live up to any standard.

This is one side of the story; the ones in IT industry gets atleast 3-4 times; most of the outlets like McD, Subway, KFC, Baskin Robins, Star Bucks, VW, Ford, Nissan, Honda primarily dependent upon the IT crowd.

Merc, Audi, Skoda, BMW primarily serves the rich & elite class in this country

Confused? That's how we too live here  There's a huge disparity between the levels of income in this country; ideally there are, poor, lower middle class, middle middle class, upper middle class & rich class in this country


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

steveo3002 said:


> the way i see it lowering the fuel taxes some would be a massive boost to lots of buisnesses
> 
> cheaper delivery would mean food prices and your internet parcels could be a little cheaper , and that £xx you save at the pump most people would turn around and spend it in a shop or resturant and keep someone in thier job


I feel it's to late for that now even if fuel price went down it would not be passed on.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Filled up a clio in italy few weeks back half a tank gone so didnt expect alot 63euros!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> :lol:
> 
> Is that all... the S8 needs £125 of the finest super dooper to keep her tank full!
> 
> ...


Hang on a minute cuey, don't you buy tailored suits?


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

TubbyTwo said:


> The other thing thats really bloody annoying me at the moment is the fact that on petrol pumps seem to add 1p to rounded numbers. You cant seem to hit £20.00 now its always stops at £20.01.
> 
> Sneaky theiving ba*****s.


The missus laughs at me every time i put fuel in the car as it always goes over by 1p, I said that there is something dogey as it hapens every time, at least now you have confimed my thoughts. :thumb:


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

8p per litre in Venezuela, buts its a bit far to go for a fill up.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Ratchet said:


> The missus laughs at me every time i put fuel in the car as it always goes over by 1p, I said that there is something dogey as it hapens every time, at least now you have confimed my thoughts. :thumb:


If you're collecting loyalty points, you should be aiming for full litres, not pounds, anyways :lol:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I dare not post that £40 worth of petrol lasts me 2 months.....


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

Ratchet said:


> The missus laughs at me every time i put fuel in the car as it always goes over by 1p, I said that there is something dogey as it hapens every time, at least now you have confimed my thoughts. :thumb:


Your not alone, If I'm not filling to the brim I've started to stop at just under a full pound as it pisses me off when it goes over by 1p


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Ratchet said:


> The missus laughs at me every time i put fuel in the car as it always goes over by 1p, I said that there is something dogey as it hapens every time, at least now you have confimed my thoughts. :thumb:


You've got a "trigger" finger that's too heavy handed.....:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

lofty said:


> 8p per litre in Venezuela, buts its a bit far to go for a fill up.


How much would it cost to get a few artic tankers over there? :lol:


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

Do I sense a group buy?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

If the price is right,My Legacy would go through a tanker in no time lol


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Yet how many people here have bought a 300ml ish bottle of water for a £1? Work it out and then think how easy/hard it is to get either. It costs Dominos less than a £1 to make a Pizza yet people pay £10-£15 for one! Why aren't you moaning about that?

Anyone who has finance for a car cannot afford 'that' car, otherwise they wouldn't need finance. People complain a lot but never seem to examine themselves or what they do properly.


Just IMO of course!


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Aargee said:


> Wait wait wait...want to know the real India?
> 
> - Price of Petrol (or Gasoline) - Rs 72 (£ 0.83) per liter or £3.88 per UK Gallon
> - We pay VAT of 14.5% for anything & everything
> ...


Yeah but our rubbish only gets collected once a fortnight!!!!!!


Sent from my GT-I9100P using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

now once a month in our area


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

ardandy said:


> Yet how many people here have bought a 300ml ish bottle of water for a £1? Work it out and then think how easy/hard it is to get either. It costs Dominos less than a £1 to make a Pizza yet people pay £10-£15 for one! Why aren't you moaning about that?
> 
> Anyone who has finance for a car cannot afford 'that' car, otherwise they wouldn't need finance. People complain a lot but never seem to examine themselves or what they do properly.
> 
> Just IMO of course!


Fuel is too expensive but as you say far too many people miss the point.

They will drive around the petrol stations trying to find the cheapest one forgetting they have burned about £2.00 to save save 40p.

They won't think twice to pay £3.50 for a sandwich and and £2.00 for red bull in the shop at the same time as moaning about fuel.

The average UK car mileage is 12,000 miles per year but that is bumped up by heavy business users. The figure thought to be more accurate is nearer 10,000 miles for a private user.

A lot of the smaller cars and diesel cars these days can make a genuine 50MPG and at 10,000 miles a year that is £1225 per year.

How many of those journeys were actually needed or were they just for something to do?

How many things do you spend £1225 per year on and not even give it a second thought?

How much a year do you spend on going out drinking or social activities?

How much do you spend on car detailing gear?


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

My thoughts...


PFuel is and always will be a tax generator. 

You can't compare us to the US unless you want to get rid of the NHS and free schooling for starts. They don't have high duty on fuel as they don't need to subsidise such free at point of use services. Also, they only get two weeks holiday per year....

The trouble is, we want our cake and eat it. 

Life is tough at the minute - costs going up and income flat if not down. 

As Cuey says, we have to make choices - we can't continue to be sucked into the consumerist and materialistic world we are told we need!


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

I see what you rational people are saying but when you are told that 75% or whatever is going to the government you've got to ask your self why are we in a recession?
In my house alone we use about £150 -200 per week in fuel between 3 of us.
I'm sure we don't use anywhere near that much of the governments money. Non of us have claimed a penny and we all up until 2 yrs ago had private medical and the roads around us just have gravel chucked on and vacuumed up a few weeks later as 're-surfacing'

So what are we paying all this for?
Sent from my GT-I9100P using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

rayner said:


> So what are we paying all this for?


well some quick figures (per year) give or take a few million 

7 billion for foreign aid

10 billion for being in the EU

45 billion in interest to private banks and other countries

110 billion on health

205 billion on benefits and pensions

:thumb:


----------



## TRN Ent (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for pointing out these figures...
Very quick and blunt non researched reply but I hate waste and the gov is so wasteful.

7 billion in foreign aid, F*** 'em, look after your own first.

10 billion to the EU...Why do we have to pay for extra trade, it's just waste for the sake of waste.

I could go on for hours pointlessly ranting about the gov, because I don't understand hardly anything about it, it drives me mad, I hate politics because it just angers me to think everything is so god damn wasteful.

Tom.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

look up economic terrorism and you'll understand why we give money to foreign countries 



been doing it for decades...


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The foreign aid is a little sweetner so they dont notice us stealing there crude oil.


----------



## Aargee (Oct 5, 2012)

rayner said:


> Yeah but our rubbish only gets collected once a fortnight!!!!!!


Still better; we're wondering where to dump out rubbish for over 20 years now


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2012)

Its painful to read people who have no choice but to give their cars up. 
We share our car and have been for 2 years. Before we had our own cars for 6years. We work it the beat we can but there is always a time when we need room be different places at the same time. Now with a house we can't afford to run another car in the same respect as your work colleague. Had to downsize massively to a Toyota IQ to save as much as possible. 
Sadly no more high performance cars for us at the moment  the whole country has issues and it reflects in every day life. I see more people avoiding potholes and sitting at 50mph on motorways to save fuel and their cars suspension. I don't blame them because Im the same like millions others. 

Sent from my GT-I9000


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

Ross said:


> The foreign aid is a little sweetner so they dont notice us stealing there crude oil.


We BUY their Crude, their ministers STEAL its revenues..bit of a difference..


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

T.D.K said:


> Meanwhile in America, the price of fuel is half what we pay :tumbleweed:
> .


but then you would need to get your credit card out every time you went to see the doctor!

Its all swings and roundabouts. If it was not on fuel it would be on something else.

Look at other ways to get down taxes like Prisons having to self fund i.e. prisoners working. Don't work you don't get any early parole. Not only does this help financially it means they get used to working rather than sitting on their **** all day.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

The thing is with fuel is we are paying no more for our average day family sized car now than we was in the 80s and 90s. The typical ford sierra 1.8 had a mpg of around 30 mpg yet the same modern sized car today with an engine the same sort of power if not more can do double the mpg (diesel) so the governement arn't going to lower fuel as cars for the masses get more economical if anything its going to be the other way round, as cars get better and better on fuel prices will get higher and higher. Imagine if fuel stayed at 50 pence per litre to this day yet your new evo friendly hatch could acheive 65 mpg and have a 50l tank. it would cost £25 to fill it and it would last you ages. Governement would lose out big time.

Would be nice though.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Just to add. We live in an advanced age where everything is obtainable. We see people who have never worked a day in their life with the latest i phone. You can order anything at a click of a button. If we went back to how things where when you didn't THINK you needed these things then maybe we would be a little bit better off. I can't afford sky or broadband so i don't have it, I save up for things rather than get it on tick. I am quite happy in the knowlodge that i don't owe anything and have nothing to lose. As long as bills get paid then iam happy.

I'am not speaking for everyone obviously, and not aiming this at anyone on here, i just think in some cases if people realised what they had rather than what they think they need then maybe the world would be a better place.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> The thing is with fuel is we are paying no more for our average day family sized car now than we was in the 80s and 90s. The typical ford sierra 1.8 had a mpg of around 30 mpg yet the same modern sized car today with an engine the same sort of power if not more can do double the mpg (diesel) so the governement arn't going to lower fuel as cars for the masses get more economical if anything its going to be the other way round, as cars get better and better on fuel prices will get higher and higher. Imagine if fuel stayed at 50 pence per litre to this day yet your new evo friendly hatch could acheive 65 mpg and have a 50l tank. it would cost £25 to fill it and it would last you ages. Governement would lose out big time.
> 
> Would be nice though.


Then why not tax the high mpg cars if that was the case and less for performance cars?
The more likely reason is that the world is going to run out of oil one day and the gov are trying to push us into buying these high mpg cars.
If fuel was going to stay the same they wouldn't bother making cars more efficient - look at the USA and Australia and see the amount of plus 30mpg cars compared to the amount on our roads.

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------

